# Shipyards support 4500 Clyde jobs



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From th BBC - 

_Two Clyde shipyards contribute more than £238m to the economy and support about 4,500 jobs, according to an independent study. 
Research was carried out into the economic impact of BAE Systems Govan and Scotstoun on the Scottish economy. 

The Fraser of Allander Institute (FAI) study found that for every 100 people BAE Systems employs on the Clyde, the company supported a further 57 jobs. 

BAE said the research showed how vital shipbuilding remained in Scotland. 

The Clyde yards contributed £238.2m to the Scottish economy between January and December 2006. 

'Thriving force' 

The firm currently employs a total of 3,355 people. 

Based on the 2006 employee average, the total number of people dependant on the Clyde yards was 4,493. 

Vic Emery, managing director of BAE Systems Surface Fleet Solutions, said: "This research demonstrates just how vital the shipbuilding industry remains for thousands of people in Scotland. 

"The business continues to thrive year after year and we will continue to invest in our people and our facilities to ensure that we remain at the heart of the Scottish economy. 

"The economic numbers are significant; the pride and social impact are, of course, beyond measure." 

In a joint statement, the yards' trade union convenors said: "It is a tribute to the men and women of the Clyde that the shipbuilding industry remains such a thriving force and continues to play a major role in the manufacturing industry in Scotland. 

"Clydebuilt still sets a benchmark for excellence in warship building for customers around the world." _

Rushie


----------

